# Happy 21st Birthday Anthony Davis!



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

> New Orleans Pelicans ‏@PelicansNBA 24m
> And definitely thank the @AntDavis23's family for a look back at his 21 years. PHOTOS: http://on.nba.com/1kJNJMp | pic.twitter.com/JIYIoXcTvx


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

3rd highest trade value in the NBA right now. Amazingly calm and collected for a 21 year old. I'm really looking forward to seeing the rest of his career.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Can't believe he's only 21. Very excited to see him dominate in the years to come.


----------

